# World of Valkyr Fantasy STL



## MedFan Games (May 22, 2020)

Hello everyone,

I’m game designer/publisher. Actually I’m running a Kickstarter campaign for STL files in my univers the World of Valkyr.

Our stl campaign World of Valkyr is live now.

We have unlocked 7 Stretch goals and almost a new one!

You’ll obtain 142 minies/sceneries, a complet pnp boardgame (Zomb’eat Them All à game mixing deck building and hordes of zombies on a board), all you need to play to our skirmish game, an amazing pdf artbook and all stretch goals for only 60 euros (or 50 if you only want stl files).

Don’t hesitate to join us 

Thank you very much in advance for your support !!

World of Valkyr fantasy STL


----------



## Morrus (May 22, 2020)

I'll move this to the promotions forum for you.


----------



## MedFan Games (May 22, 2020)

Thank you


----------



## MedFan Games (May 24, 2020)

Hello everyone, today new pictures of all unlocked Stretch goals (2 more yesterday). Nos you can get more than 140 different models !!

Have a great day.


----------



## MedFan Games (May 31, 2020)

Hello everyone, many new unlocked Stretch goals on the campaign  
Now the campaign is the opportunity to get more than 150 different models for a really low price. 

5 more backers to unlocked the next social Stretch Goal and a little bit more Thant 500 euros to get unlocked another one ! 

Thank you in advance for all your support  

Have a great day

World of Valkyr fantasy STL


----------



## MedFan Games (Jun 2, 2020)

Hello everyone, 
another unlocked Stretch Goal


----------



## MedFan Games (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## MedFan Games (Jun 3, 2020)

Hello everyone !

The Kickstarter World of Valkyr campaign is underway! This campaign is ideal for obtaining a huge batch of miniatures and sceneries in STL format, all from the world of Astrahys and its history. It's time to offer you 160 different models thanks to the basic offer and the 15 Stretch Goals already unlocked! Many more still to be achieved.

All miniatures are playable in the Astrahys skirmish game, many new miniatures and profils for new tactics and fun !

That's not all, these 160 models (decorations and figurines) are accompanied by the PnP of our game Zomb'Eat Them All, a fantastic pdf Artbook from the universe of Astrahys since the creation of the game, by 7 Maps HD in 60 x 60 format for your game tables, HD wallpapers as well as all the necessary pdf to play Astrahys (pawns, event cards, rules, new profiles ...). And all this offer for only 60 euros! (50 if you only want STL files).

If you do not have a 3D printer, our partner Deep Space Factory can print your figurines at a preferential rate.

Don't hesitate any longer, join the more than 200 backers on our Kickstarter campaign!

Thank you all for your support


----------



## MedFan Games (Jun 16, 2020)

Hello everyone,

the campaign is finishing in two days and ten hours. We are really close to unlock another Stretch Goals 

You can get more than 170 models for 60 euros ! 

Thank you for your support

World of Valkyr fantasy STL


----------

